# SHOOTING the Swiss Vetterli Infantry Rifle



## Mac the Knife

*SHOOTING the Swiss Vetterli Infantry Rifle* M-78
These rifles are fairly easy to convert to Rimfire.You can use the French 8x50R Label ,or The 348 winchester Brass to reload the Round.
Click on this link and it will show you how to convert the Rifle to Center fire and how to make the Ammo.
http://www.militaryrifles.com/Switze...iShooting.html

I have converted Two of these rifles , and am reloading the ammo for it now, its fun to shoot. You have to use a Black powder substitute. If you find any of the original AMMO ,*Dont* *shoot it ,*It is worth more than the gun ! Highly collectable. *By the way LEE makes a set of Dies for reloading this rifle. *in the third picture below.
The cartridge on the left is an original rimfire, the next is a converted Lebel cartridge, third is a Winchester 348 case, fourth is a converted 348 case, fith is a 44cal-330gn lead bullet. 

This is where you can have your bolt converted and order your first batch of ammo custom made,He does good work. 
*Gad Custom Cartridges*
*N2143 County Road C*
*Medford Wisconsin 54451* 
*Phone:* 715-748-0919 (ask for Bernold)
*E-mail:* [email protected]
NOTE: We don't check e-mail every day so if a quick response is required, please call.​*41 Swiss Rimfire / Center Fire *








*convert your Bolt $50.00*
Ammo (Black or Smokeless) $30.00 Per 20

*I HAVE NO RIM FIRE CARTRIDGES...PLEASE DO NOT CALL AND ASK.*

Cases $20.00 Per 20
Bullets $25.00 Per 100
Load your brass $15.00 Per 20
Note: Can be converted back to Rimfire. These rifles are a lot of fun to shoot. The action is similar to a 76 Winchester.


----------



## TraderDan

*Kool Rifle*

Mac, that's a cool looking rifle, it does look fun to shoot, had no idea about the ammo, will keep an eye out , what kind of markings on headstamps and boxes?


----------



## Mac the Knife

There is only a (*+)* plus sign in the center of the head(Swiss Emblem) ,no other markings.
They sell for about $20.00 per bullet for souviniers. No idea what a box would look like. I only have one round, like(Barney Fife)


----------

